# Yotes Hunting Around St. George.



## thatscguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Is anyone coyote hunting in the south west area of Utah?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes......just about a ZILLION people. Most go home empty-handed and frustrated.


----------



## thatscguy (Nov 27, 2010)

lol are there not that many yotes in the area? or are they just smart dogs?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yotes in Utah are hunted pretty hard, they are pretty smart.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've heard them most nights I've been at Sand Hollow...


----------



## southernutahhhunter (Dec 15, 2014)

*st george ut looking for yote groups*

I live in st george ut area and looking for experienced yote hunters to go huntng with to learn the ropes if anybody knows of groups please email me at [email protected] or pm me.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Follow the sheep. Panguitch, Slopes of Cedar Breaks, Indian Peaks, Pine Valley, Veyo, Sand Hollow. 

I think it is time to put some miles on your tires.


----------

